# Shenstone's Chapel (West mids)



## Norfolkbloke (Apr 27, 2011)

In a small strip of woodland, surrounded by knarlled old scots pines and ancient yew trees lies Shenstones Chapel. The building lies hidden away on the Enville Sheep Walks on the Enville Estate and proved to be an excellent little explore!! Not a great deal of info on the net but did find the following on a local website...

''Brief description: The Enville Hall estate was landscaped between 1745 and 1755 by the 4th Earl of Stamford, using the services of the poet and landscape designer William Shenstone of Halesowen, and Sanderson Miller, a gentleman architect from Warwickshire. 

The chapel lies in Priests Wood on the Enville estate. It is dedicated to, and was probably designed by William Shenstone who died in 1763. It was built in about 1750-60''

NB


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2011)

What a cute little place!


----------



## RichardH (Apr 28, 2011)

Oooooo :jiggy:

I wonder whether the appellation "Priest's Wood" came after the chapel was built, or whether it is suggestive of there being an earlier chantry or chapel nearby...


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 28, 2011)

What an amazing little chapel. Nice find.


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2011)

Totally gorgeous find and photos. Real fairy-tale-forest kind of place. Love that.


----------



## djrich (May 6, 2011)

That's great! Lovely little place and in really good condition too.


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2011)

Not any indication from the pics of chaving or tagging, marvellous place.
Many Thanks NB.


----------



## kelbelle (Aug 1, 2011)

ooooooooo very cute lil place nice find


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 10, 2011)

What a great little place.......


----------



## Alansworld (Aug 13, 2011)

Great pics!

I particularly like the gnarly old tree roots!


----------

